# Can they Smile ?



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I think I see a Smile .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Darrell, I don't care what anyone says,there is no love like DOG LOVE! Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

R.I.P. Beau. My last dog was the best. Will wait a while to replace him.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Darrell, I don't care what anyone says,there is no love like DOG LOVE! Flatband


lol, my perverted mind instantly made me ROFL at that one! Looks like a smile to me! I will post some pics of my lil' Jack Russell some time soon for y'all...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Maybe he's thinking of biscuits?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Not smiling but cute ha ha, my puppy i bred, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Not smiling but cute ha ha, my puppy i bred, jeff


AWWW!


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Flatband said:


> Darrell, I don't care what anyone says,there is no love like DOG LOVE! Flatband


Is that cake chop liver.


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

On of the dumbest inventions I ever saw was an electronic dog bark interpreter. Your dog could bark into the machine and it would read out the dogs intent. Dogs, through expression, body language and sound are very communicative. Are there any dog owners out there that don't understand what their dogs are trying to communicate?
frosty2


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> Love all your dogs guys. Is the pup a lurcher of sorts Jeff ?


Yes its my little bedlington x whippet, a little bunny basher ha ha, jeff


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

frosty2 said:


> On of the dumbest inventions I ever saw was an electronic dog bark interpreter. Your dog could bark into the machine and it would read out the dogs intent. Dogs, through expression, body language and sound are very communicative. Are there any dog owners out there that don't understand what their dogs are trying to communicate?
> frosty2


I think you need to come to London buddy, here the social underclass breed them as weapons, most of their poor dogs display considerably higher levels of intellect than their owners.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes they can smile


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> On of the dumbest inventions I ever saw was an electronic dog bark interpreter. Your dog could bark into the machine and it would read out the dogs intent. Dogs, through expression, body language and sound are very communicative. Are there any dog owners out there that don't understand what their dogs are trying to communicate?
> frosty2


I think you need to come to London buddy, here the social underclass breed them as weapons, most of their poor dogs display considerably higher levels of intellect than their owners.










[/quote]

I some times consider getting another dog and look on the local council dog pound site....... almost all the abandoned dogs are Staffy or pitbull breeds. Makes me sad so it does.
[/quote]
It is truly sad, and indicative of many of the problems our society faces... Simply banning them *IS NOT THE ANSWER! *


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sam said:


> On of the dumbest inventions I ever saw was an electronic dog bark interpreter. Your dog could bark into the machine and it would read out the dogs intent. Dogs, through expression, body language and sound are very communicative. Are there any dog owners out there that don't understand what their dogs are trying to communicate?
> frosty2


I think you need to come to London buddy, here the social underclass breed them as weapons, most of their poor dogs display considerably higher levels of intellect than their owners.










[/quote]

I some times consider getting another dog and look on the local council dog pound site....... almost all the abandoned dogs are Staffy or pitbull breeds. Makes me sad so it does.
[/quote]
It is truly sad, and indicative of many of the problems our society faces... Simply banning them *IS NOT THE ANSWER! *








[/quote]
Like crime, litter, stupid elected officials and near feral youth, these are all symptoms of the stupid culture disease. Where responsibility is the enemy and entitlement is the goal.
frosty2


----------



## happygirl (Aug 13, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> R.I.P. Beau. My last dog was the best. Will wait a while to replace him.


Beau was a great dog! but yes lets get this baby out of my belly first then think about adding another to the clan! lol


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

happygirl said:


> R.I.P. Beau. My last dog was the best. Will wait a while to replace him.


Beau was a great dog! but yes lets get this baby out of my belly first then think about adding another to the clan! lol








[/quote]

You can make puppies? Wow, women have limitless talent.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[


----------

